# Oom sat 13th July or Sunday 14th



## Scouser (Jul 3, 2013)

Any offers for an oom card sat 13th after say 1 or any time Sunday 



Cheers


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 3, 2013)

If you go with options on the 14th keep me posted


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			If you go with options on the 14th keep me posted
		
Click to expand...

+1 on the scouse invasion for the 14th, depending on tee time. Preston or Ellesmere?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 4, 2013)

intrested


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			+1 on the scouse invasion for the 14th, depending on tee time. Preston or Ellesmere?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't mind having a hit around Preston.  What time would suit people?


----------



## Scouser (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok if we can't get a host we have a four ball anyway


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2013)

Leave it with me, I may have a plan.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Leave it with me, I may have a plan. 

Click to expand...

Omg.... U r gonna ditch her so u don't need to buy a present.... U r so bad!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 4, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Omg.... U r gonna ditch her so u don't need to buy a present.... U r so bad!
		
Click to expand...

Just you wait until Thursday 8th August. :blah:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 4, 2013)

14th early doors would've worked for me as I'm in work at 3pm.
Just checked diary though and there's a comp on up til 1:30pm.
Might be able to get a couple of evening games in over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 6, 2013)

As no captains appear to be available do  any interested parties want to get a 4 ball arranged with me at a course?


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 6, 2013)

Club champs at our gaff next Sat.... Sorry...


----------



## Scouser (Jul 6, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Club champs at our gaff next Sat.... Sorry...
		
Click to expand...

That's ok cos it's the only card I have put in... :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Jul 6, 2013)

NO canceof getting on Ellesmere before teatime on a Saturday and I have a comp myself on the Sunday, I will post dates when I get back from holiday in early August.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 7, 2013)

There are some of us interested in going somewhere.  Lets look at playing somewhere on the Sunday.  Put a line in the sand, find somewhere and see what interest there is?


----------



## Scouser (Jul 7, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			There are some of us interested in going somewhere.  Lets look at playing somewhere on the Sunday.  Put a line in the sand, find somewhere and see what interest there is?
		
Click to expand...

Ok so me and podge for the Sunday any one else... 

I still may play the sat as well


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2013)

Ill go sumwhere on the saturday if poss. If the weathers good ill go back to one of the courses ive played.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 7, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			Ill go sumwhere on the saturday if poss. If the weathers good ill go back to one of the courses ive played.
		
Click to expand...

Gaz Saturday after say 1ish...where do u fancy supposed to be sunny... You don't Bolton yet


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 7, 2013)

I could take 3 on Chorley on sat' 20th if that's any good fellas. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I could take 3 on Chorley on sat' 20th if that's any good fellas. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This is the week before get of my thread...... ;-)


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Gaz Saturday after say 1ish...where do u fancy supposed to be sunny... You don't Bolton yet
		
Click to expand...


played Bolton chap 




dave - happy to give chorley a blast but I suspect these guys would like get their cards in.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 7, 2013)

U part your card in for Bolton then.... Ok pick a course for sat and we will sort out ly one I have done is Lymm


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2013)

Bolton and preston ive played.  as I say, happy to play either again if it looks like the sun is going to shine!


----------



## Scouser (Jul 7, 2013)

Bolton it is then.... As that has to be better played in the sun 
..... I will try and get a tee time tomorrow.... Any others Bolton on sat


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 7, 2013)

Scouser said:



			This is the week before get of my thread...... ;-)
		
Click to expand...

.That hurts....And I was going to buy you lunch in the clubhouse as well :ears:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			.That hurts....And I was going to buy you lunch in the clubhouse as well :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Oooohhhhh Oooohhhhh Oooohhhhh 

Can i arrange a baby sitter for my kids...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

Right choppers, looks like ive got an opening Sunday afternoon and course calendar is clear.

Who fancies it? :fore:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Right choppers, looks like ive got an opening Sunday afternoon and course calendar is clear.

Who fancies it? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Can do morning too if it suits.

Scouser is in but cant reply to thread :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can do morning too if it suits.

Scouser is in but cant reply to thread :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I can now :temper:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Right choppers, looks like ive got an opening Sunday afternoon and course calendar is clear.

Who fancies it? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I'm game for an OOm card.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm game for an OOm card.
		
Click to expand...

Nice :thup:

So up to now

Scouser
Liverbirdie


P.S Got your email and will be following up shortly.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Nice :thup:

So up to now

Scouser
Liverbirdie


P.S Got your email and will be following up shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Morning or evening, is fine for me.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2013)

the Irish lad fancies a game also!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 10, 2013)

lads can we get this for the evening.  some Irish lads are making this Irish lad drink on Saturday and I don't know what time we will stop!  lol


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

Can do afternoon no problem. How does 2pm ish sound? Course should be pretty clear then with a bit of luck.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can do afternoon no problem. How does 2pm ish sound? Course should be pretty clear then with a bit of luck.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			lads can we get this for the evening.  some Irish lads are making this Irish lad drink on Saturday and I don't know what time we will stop!  lol
		
Click to expand...

2.00 is fine by me, later is also ok.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Will say 2pm then so we can have a pint after and everybody can still get home at a reasonable time.

Birchy
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Garyinderry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Will say 2pm then so we can have a pint after and everybody can still get home at a reasonable time.

Birchy
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Garyinderry
		
Click to expand...

Ok chaps, to give scouser a rest shall I drive all of us?

If so, what's the plan - can one of you get to mine, then I'll get the other one and go from there. Pick up around 12.30.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Weather perfect for today. Just took the dog out and its nice and warm but comfortable with a little breeze :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Weather perfect for today. Just took the dog out and its nice and warm but comfortable with a little breeze :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So many infractions... But I won't offend... 

I look forward to discussing the merits of walking with u


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			So many infractions... But I won't offend... 

I look forward to discussing the merits of walking with u
		
Click to expand...

It wont be a long discussion


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2013)

Have fun boys.

Great quote from Ian Healy yesterday. "Walk in an Ashes match? Only if the cars broken down."


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Have fun boys.

Great quote from Ian Healy yesterday. "Walk in an Ashes match? Only if the cars broken down."
		
Click to expand...

I think Scouser had wished his car had broken down after the front 9 today! :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think Scouser had wished his car had broken down after the front 9 today! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thank good there was a back 9


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Had a really enjoyable round today and conditions were perfect :thup:  Very good company too and some great scoring. Ive checked all the cards to confirm and scores are as follows :-

Birchy 43
Liverbirdie 39
Garyinderry 39
Scouser 18


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

Can it be noted that I only played the back 9 please


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can it be noted that I only played the back 9 please
		
Click to expand...

Well with 7 blobs on the front i dont think i can argue with that :rofl:

Good job it wasnt the matchplay today  Would of been a 9 & 8 whitewash :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well with 7 blobs on the front i dont think i can argue with that :rofl:

Good job it wasnt the matchplay today  Would of been a 9 & 8 whitewash :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Match play is my game


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 14, 2013)

fantastic day out.  up there with my best ever gross score!   really enjoy Davey hulm.    great company as usual lads! 



what a round from birchy!  if he does that again in competition the handicap sec will be having words.   well played by Liverbirdie too. good to see your putter working!

scouser battled well in the back 9.  the front was better forgotten.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			fantastic day out.  up there with my best ever gross score!   really enjoy Davey hulm.    great company as usual lads! 



what a round from birchy!  if he does that again in competition the handicap sec will be having words.   well played by Liverbirdie too. good to see your putter working!

scouser battled well in the back 9.  the front was better forgotten.
		
Click to expand...

Thats was my best ever round gross today  

First time ive ever had a round with no 6 on the card 

First time ive broken 80 

Sat here a bit quiet as im still shocked :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

Suppose I should say well played to the other 3:sbox:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2013)

Well played Men... Not so well played Scouser.. What happened mate? Were you trying to knock the skin off the ball again?

Oh, and Scott, that's a fantastic round mate. Top shooting. Was that for an OOM card as well? 7/8ths? Blooooody heck... :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Well played Men... Not so well played Scouser.. What happened mate? Were you trying to knock the skin off the ball again
		
Click to expand...

As if....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Well played Men... Not so well played Scouser.. What happened mate? Were you trying to knock the skin off the ball again?

Oh, and Scott, that's a fantastic round mate. Top shooting. Was that for an OOM card as well? 7/8ths? Blooooody heck... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal. Yes it was an OOM card thank god 

9 under handicap in real terms, heres me thinking selling the horse was a good idea :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			As if.... 

Click to expand...

Bigger overswing than John Daly


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok ok ok... I need to stop it.... I know I do I really no I do


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2013)

I swear that if you overswing any more, you're going to be hitting yourself on the left ankle with your 6 iron..... Calm down fella...:thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheers pal. Yes it was an OOM card thank god 

9 under handicap in real terms, heres me thinking selling the horse was a good idea :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Great day for it chaps.... Best dust off that sombrero Scott  . Seriously well played tho fella. Glad all the hard work is paying off!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 14, 2013)

it must have been the socks !    lol  :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			it must have been the socks !    lol  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The pro must be minted after us today.... I should have gone for so custom fit like you and Pete


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			The pro must be minted after us today.... I should have gone for so custom fit like you and Pete
		
Click to expand...

Just been looking through the pics and theres a corker of you mate :rofl:

I swear if it doesnt make it onto the forum page it will be a miracle


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 14, 2013)

Well played fellas. Looks like the oom is hotting up!  Some V Good scores there. As LB got his new putter yet... Whats he gone for?


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just been looking through the pics and theres a corker of you mate :rofl:

I swear if it doesnt make it onto the forum page it will be a miracle 

Click to expand...

Oh Nooooo.... Y is that


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Well played fellas. Looks like the oom is hotting up!  Some V Good scores there. As LB got his new putter yet... Whats he gone for?
		
Click to expand...

Hes not got it yet, his current putter was on fire today though. Typical after he only ordered his new one yesterday


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oh Nooooo.... Y is that
		
Click to expand...

Spot the ball :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

I am no longer following this thread


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Scouser, Have you bought a cap like mine? You little stalker you....


----------



## Scouser (Jul 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Scouser, Have you bought a cap like mine? You little stalker you....
		
Click to expand...

I also won mine.... I keep forgetting my fc


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats was my best ever round gross today  

First time ive ever had a round with no 6 on the card 

First time ive broken 80 

Sat here a bit quiet as im still shocked :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Scouser had a similar front nine as well, Birchy.

It was gross, it had no 6's on the card (mainly 7's,8's,9's).:whoo:

I think he just broke 80 though.:thup:

Great day, good company.

I must say that most people would have finished with 3 less clubs, after Scouser's front nine. However he was still good company, didn't throw a strop, got his head down and had a decent back nine. Well done, Ian.

The course was still very lush and the greens were great, apart from being very firm (everywhere is at the moment, though).

Birchy's blog needs updating though - If shorts are worn WHITE socks must be worn - shocking in this day and age!!!! 3 pairs he had out of us! I asked for custom-fitted ones but he couldn't oblige me.

Why do putters always behave very well after ordering a new one?


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2013)

Good shooting lads, Birchy WTF fella......great shooting round your home track pal :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2013)

i havnt played with birchy in a little while. he has clearly been listening to his pro as his swing now looks really good.    fair play lad! 

 he now seems to take a milli-second longer over the ball.  its still blink and you miss it.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2013)

oh and BTW, if Liverbirdie makes a comment about your swing, grip, stance whatever, DO NOT LISTEN TO HIM.


I found out yesterday that his comment about my strong grip was actually a psychological barb, designed to implant doubt in my mind as we were going head to head in match play.  boy did that barb get stuck under my skin.  

    that was about 4 months ago!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			i havnt played with birchy in a little while. he has clearly been listening to his pro as his swing now looks really good.    fair play lad! 

 he now seems to take a milli-second longer over the ball.  its still blink and you miss it.  

Click to expand...

I don't like to dither over the ball too long as I start thinking too many things that you should definitely not be thinking about when stood over a golf ball 



garyinderry said:



			oh and BTW, if Liverbirdie makes a comment about your swing, grip, stance whatever, DO NOT LISTEN TO HIM.


I found out yesterday that his comment about my strong grip was actually a psychological barb, designed to implant doubt in my mind as we were going head to head in match play.  boy did that barb get stuck under my skin.  

    that was about 4 months ago!
		
Click to expand...

Im shocked and disappointed in you Gary. I cant believe you listen to him full stop :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Good shooting lads, Birchy WTF fella......great shooting round your home track pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate :thup:

Glad to get it out of the way with a good score after the debacle I had at Bolton old links


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I don't like to dither over the ball too long as I start thinking too many things that you should definitely not be thinking about when stood over a golf ball 



Im shocked and disappointed in you Gary. I cant believe you listen to him full stop :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

funny thing was I should have cottoned on.  he said it as I was preparing for a closest to the pin pound.  sneaky devil  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			oh and BTW, if Liverbirdie makes a comment about your swing, grip, stance whatever, DO NOT LISTEN TO HIM.


I found out yesterday that his comment about my strong grip was actually a psychological barb, designed to implant doubt in my mind as we were going head to head in match play.  boy did that barb get stuck under my skin.  

    that was about 4 months ago!
		
Click to expand...



:rofl:
:whoo:

Can't believe you fell for that old one Gaz.

Your shoulder slope is off, also.......


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Did you not try the old, do you breathe in or out on the downswing?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Did you not try the old, do you breathe in or out on the downswing? 

Click to expand...

Scousers backswing is so long, he breathes in and out 4 times before he finishes it!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Are people talking about my backswing as a psychological ploy....


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Are people talking about my backswing as a psychological ploy....
		
Click to expand...

We're just surprised that you can spell that mate.... Ploy is a difficult word....  Are you still taking lessons? Has he not given you a drill to shorten that world record backswing of yours?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Are people talking about my backswing as a psychological ploy....
		
Click to expand...

Hey, just thought I'd let you know, seeing as it was you that broke me at Lymm   I've had to arrange another appointment with the Dr this week so that I can arrange some more Physio. Made the mistake of swinging a club in the back garden a few days ago. No ball or anything, just 3 or 4 free swings. Now I can't even carry a 2 lite bottle of milk without nearly weeping!!!


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Danny I still feel gutted about it.... The ball prophecy came true


Haven't had a lesson in a while.... I have a swing thought and a feeling.... Need to concentrate more!!


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Danny I still feel gutted about it.... The ball prophecy came true


Haven't had a lesson in a while.... I have a swing thought and a feeling.... Need to concentrate more!!
		
Click to expand...

Mate, it wasn't your fault in the slightest. Injuries happen and this one will heal and may just lead to some improvements in my swing, as all the research I've done points to the injury being caused by an overly tight grip on the club. 

Oh, and switch to Chocolate Hob Nobs to help your concentration. Those digestives aren't working mate....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Danny I still feel gutted about it.... The ball prophecy came true


Haven't had a lesson in a while.... I have a swing thought and a feeling.... Need to concentrate more!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you ever pay off that witch-doctor?

That voodoo doll you had either knackered Danny's arm, or buster bloodvessel now has a limp......:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did you ever pay off that witch-doctor?

That voodoo doll you had either knackered Danny's arm, or buster bloodvessel now has a limp......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky boy... I'll have you know that I've lost quite a bit of weight recently. It'll all be put back on soon though as we're all inclusive for 2 weeks starting on Sunday. I'll come back looking like a beach ball with fingers...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheeky boy... I'll have you know that I've lost quite a bit of weight recently. It'll all be put back on soon though as we're all inclusive for 2 weeks starting on Sunday. I'll come back looking like a beach ball with fingers...

Click to expand...

Just make sure your back on top form for September :thup: You can show Scouser what your really made of 

Speaking of September i emailed you a little earlier about that :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just make sure your back on top form for September :thup: You can show Scouser what your really made of 

Speaking of September i emailed you a little earlier about that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not august?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Not august?
		
Click to expand...

Well yeah if ya want, he will just be enjoying watching his nemesis get torn limb from limb that day though


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just make sure your back on top form for September :thup: You can show Scouser what your really made of 

Speaking of September i emailed you a little earlier about that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Got it mate. Good one. Will send you an EMail with details a bit later.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well yeah if ya want, he will just be enjoying watching his nemesis get torn limb from limb that day though 

Click to expand...

The back  would have been a good contests...


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy u still got the cards?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy u still got the cards?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah 

Click to expand...

Go on then full handicap what would the back 9 have been matchplay.... 


I know u have just worked it out haha


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Go on then full handicap what would the back 9 have been matchplay.... 


I know u have just worked it out haha
		
Click to expand...

Back 9 was 4UP to me :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Back 9 was 4UP to me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

ok not as close as i Thought....u sure?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			ok not as close as i Thought....u sure????????????????????????????????????????????????? 






Click to expand...

Unfortunately for you yes 

You wouldnt of won a hole the whole match  The only way is up :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Unfortunately for you yes 

You wouldnt of won a hole the whole match  The only way is up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

good job we werent playing it then...........


Looks like I finally have a match play challenge:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			good job we werent playing it then...........


Looks like I finally have a match play challenge:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Very good job 

Matchplay is a different game though and anything can happen. The thing that worries me the most is ive got 2 qualifiers until the showdown and another round like sunday will probably see my handicap down to 10 and result in giving you 15 shots


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Very good job 

Matchplay is a different game though and anything can happen. The thing that worries me the most is ive got 2 qualifiers until the showdown and another round like sunday will probably see my handicap down to 10 and result in giving you 15 shots 

Click to expand...

But I have see u at your best u have seen me at my worst Haa


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			But I have see u at your best u have seen me at my worst Haa
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, chances of that happening again cant be that good 

Sweet lord im talking myself out of this :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Exactly, chances of that happening again cant be that good 

Sweet lord im talking myself out of this :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mate it happens all to easy with me.... U saw the difference between the first hole.... The next 8 then the back 9....i don't K ow how Imanage it


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Mate it happens all to easy with me.... U saw the difference between the first hole.... The next 8 then the back 9....i don't K ow how Imanage it
		
Click to expand...

Chalk and cheese mate 

The overswing wasnt as bad on the back 9 i thought (im no expert though) and you seemed to strike it way better because of that imo.

Just to add to that the last time you played at Davyhulme i didnt notice the famous overswing and you played really well


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Chalk and cheese mate 

The overswing wasnt as bad on the back 9 i thought (im no expert though) and you seemed to strike it way better because of that imo.

Just to add to that the last time you played at Davyhulme i didnt notice the famous overswing and you played really well 

Click to expand...

I know it is my biggest weakness.. Playing tomorrow before work.. Will concentrate on nothing but the over swing


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I know it is my biggest weakness.. Playing tomorrow before work.. Will concentrate on nothing but the over swing
		
Click to expand...

Well just from what ive noticed you seem to play better when you reign that in.

Just wait until after 8th August before you get too good though :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well just from what ive noticed you seem to play better when you reign that in.

Just wait until after 8th August before you get too good though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Where's the fun in that!?!?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Where's the fun in that!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Fun usually means the higher handicapper tripping up a lower handicapper so fun is cancelled for that day


----------



## Scouser (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Fun usually means the higher handicapper tripping up a lower handicapper so fun is cancelled for that day 

Click to expand...


:angry:
:funk::funk:


----------

